# Killer gorilla cut log and NY resolution (sponsored by guerilla)



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 11, 2017)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Just wanted to thank Kong and guerilla for the opportunity to do this cut log.This cut will also run side by side with new year's resolution contest going on. So Im starting this with my weight at 231. My goal is a 12 week cut,recomp. I'm going on a cruise on March 17th for 8 days so time to get shredded. Recently just got of  cruising on test @ 350 for 14 weeks. Gained more fluff than I would of liked but kept good size . So not a huge deal. I will be running test prop, tren a and Winny(at the end). I'm shooting for a less is more tren run. Lower doses than usual because I strongly believe that great results can be obtained on tren without an insane dose. So test p will be 1.5 cc e.o.d and tren .5 to start e.o.d and possibly bump to .75. Winny dose at end will be dependent on how I look.
> Training will be 5 to 6 days a week. 2 days are for legs and the rest will be high volume training with low rest periods. Lots of supersets and dropsets. Cardio to start will only be twice a week for 20 mins each on stairclimber.Starting pics are here. Yeah I know I'm a fatty
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 11, 2017)

Diet to start will look like this.
3107kcal,338 carb,246 protein and 86 fats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2017)

Subd


----------



## orange24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Been eye balling this sponsor ! Gear looks great! Subbed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 12, 2017)

Today's meals went as follows
Breakfast
10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 and 1/2 cup of oats, 1 banana, 3 tbsp of avacado
Second meal
6 oz chicken breast skinless, 1.5 cup jasmine rice,1 cup spinach and 2 TSP olive oil
3rd meal same but 93/7 turkey burger instead of chicken( pre workout meal)
Pre workout (  1 scoop carbolyn, 1 scoop mesomorph)
Intra ( ISO 9:22 BCAA with scoop of karbolyn)
Post 2 scoops dymatize isolate protein, 1 banana,1.5 cup of oats,half cup of dextrose
Last meal 5 oz salmon, 2 cups of spinach,19 almonds
Still have night time casein shake.

Trained arms and did cardio today.
Bicep superset with tricep
Standing rope curls 80x 25,90x 22,95x21,120x 18
Tricep rope pushdown 80x25,90x25,120x21,
120x19
Another superset here
DB spider curls 30x22,35x20,35x19,20x25
Seated behind neck single arm tricep extensions
30x23,35x21, 35x20,20x27
Another superset
Seated incline DB hammer curls
35x20,40x17,45x 15,20x 21( fucking pump was torture)
Reverse grip skull crusher's
70x20,60x22,60x21,40x27
Burnout set dropsets all til failure
BB curl 60,50,40,30,25
Tricep seated dip 140,120,100,70
Cardio
Stairclimber 20 min h.i.i.t
1 min sprint , 30 sec moderate pace.
Felt good to train like this again man






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 12, 2017)

First pin was super smooth. .5 tren,1.5 prop

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 14, 2017)

So yesterday's diet was a 100 to plan. Same as previous day. Training was another high volume day. Second leg day of the week. I do one heavy day for 6 to 10 rep range and I have a high volume,high rep day.
Quads
Leg extensions 5 sets Of 25 
High bar squat
225x 30
315x20
315x17
275x22
Super set
Hack squat into leg press for sets
Hack 2 plates EA side for 22 into leg press 5 plates EA side for 24
I did this 3 times with reps close to that. I was feeling a little queezy and stopped writing down the ranges.
Hammie
Laying on bench with DB between my feet for curls
45x20
50x18
55x15
55x15
Seated Hammie curls for 5 sets @ 25 rep 
DB stiff leg deads 50s for 20
60x19
70x14
Right Hammie started to tighten up so I called it and finished with calve raises .
Standing 4 sets of 20 
And donkey 4 sets of 25
This one took alot out of me. Was very close to puking a few times. The work out was hard yes but they only resting around 45 seconds in between is what did me in. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice leg day right there.


----------



## BadGas (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice log so far bro.. good luck with goals.!!


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 15, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Nice log so far bro.. good luck with goals.!!


Ty brother

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 16, 2017)

Saturday was my off day. Which always stays that way for the most part. Sunday I did shoulders. My diet has not changed since my first post. This upcoming Saturday I'll be checking weight and adjusting things from there. Feeling really good in the gym right now. Focus and motivation has been incredible. Even with this chest and head cold.
Shoulders
Seated BB military press
135x 20
225x13
245x10
255x8
135 til failure
Upright rows( 2 SEC hold at top) very fluid. No herky jerky shit
75x15
85x14
105x11
105x10
75 til failure
Seated lateral DB raises straight into front delt DB raises 10 reps of each
30,35,40 last set was 15s til failure. Delts were on fire.
Standing machine lateral into front 4 sets same as above just heavier.
Bent over flyes rear delts ( thumb point down at point of contraction,pinky up)
45 X15
55x14
65x10
25 til failure
Finished up with 20 mins stairclimber

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 17, 2017)

Breakfast
10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 and 1/2 cup of oats, 1 banana, 3 tbsp of avacado
Second meal
6 oz chicken breast skinless, 1.5 cup jasmine rice,1 cup spinach and 2 TSP olive oil
3rd meal same but 93/7 turkey burger instead of chicken( pre workout meal)
Pre workout (  1 scoop carbolyn, 1 scoop mesomorph)
Intra ( ISO 9:22 BCAA with scoop of karbolyn)
Post 2 scoops dymatize isolate protein, 1 banana,1.5 cup of oats,half cup of dextrose
Last meal 5 oz salmon, 2 cups of spinach,19 almonds with night time casein shake with almond milk.
Today was back day
Started with seated rows
150x14
160x13
170x11
180x9
Bent over barbell rows
225x15
275x12
315x9
315x8
225x13
Deadlifts superset with rack pulls
Deads 315x12
Racks 315x15
Deads 335x10
Racks 335x13
Deads 355x8
Racks 385x9
Meadows rows
2 plates x 20
3p x 16
3p x 14
3p and a quarter X 9
Ended with 3 sets of cable pullovers allowing for full stretch each rep and a 2 second squeeze at contraction
Finished with 20 mins h.i.i.t stair climber. Great back day completely smoked. Felt great though, energy high, strength and endurance on point.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 18, 2017)

Machine preacher
Lightweight hi rep to failure for 3 sets superset with
Rope triceps pushdowns
Same as above hi rep til failure.
Biceps
DB concentration curls into seated behind the neck DB tri extension
4 sets of these with the 45s for 12 reps.//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170119/7d1090f455285be59f78ddda3c45ca41.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 18, 2017)

Some of my workout got cut off. Here's the whole thing
Smashed out some arms today. Been feeling so good lately. All cylinders are firing. I believe I'm starting to feel tren kick in. Honestly don't believe it's a mental placebo affect. Getting the usual early sides. Aggression, easily aggravated and horny as fuck. I'm a meal behind at the moment but will get in before bed.
Arms
Preacher bench DB curls
30x25 
35x20
40x15
40x15
Superset with triceps
Low incline skull crusher's with 45 lb plate into tricep chest press
4 sets for 15 of each
Biceps
Standing DB curls into across chest hammers
All done with 35s for 10 of each x 4 sets
Triceps
DB lying extension
Drop set for sets all til failure<br />
40,35,30,20
Biceps
Machine preacher
Lightweight hi rep to failure for 3 sets superset with
Rope triceps pushdowns
Same as above hi rep til failure.
Biceps
DB concentration curls into seated behind the neck DB tri extension
4 sets of these with the 45s for 12 reps.
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 19, 2017)

Today is a rest day guys. Taking it easy but all I can do is think about hitting the glorious temple of gains. It's cool though , getting a killer a.m workout in tomorrow. Saturday will be my weigh in . See where I'm at .

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 21, 2017)

Did legs yesterday which I'll log in after work.
Saturday morning weigh in 222.8 from 231. Right on track, little more than I wanted but the weight drops fast at first then tapers off. Keeping same diet this week and cutting out a cardio day. My best guess next week will slow to about a 2 or 3 lb drop which is what I'm looking for

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 22, 2017)

Feeling good gentleman. Finally slept in today. First day off of work in 3 weeks. Friday I did legs but didn't keep the whole workout logged. Just unfortunately due to time constraints and a long workout just didn't have to time . This is what it consisted of though.
Rear Squats
8 x8
Leg press
8x8
Sissy squats bodyweight
High volume for 4 sets
Hammies standing Hammie curls 
6x8
Straight leg good mornings heavy
6x8
No cardio
I have to roll out my hammies a bit better and stretch longer. They been cramping up on me.
Saturday was my off day. Today I'm feeling Chest then sushi refeed.
Also yesterday's pin,yup first pin this run where I came real close to tren cough. Felt the throat tighten and lungs burn. I ran to the freezer stuck my head in it and luckily avoided the full blown cough. Which wouldn't have been good because I just had breakfast

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 22, 2017)

Alright fellas so just got back from Sunday international chest day. As Robert Frank would say lol. Swole is the goal,size is the prize.
Chest
Incline
225 for 15
245 for 14
265 for 11
275 for 8
Flat bench DB superset into a flye press variation( start in a fly position and half way up turn your wrists into a press by the top)
All sets were same weight
DB press was 100 for 10 to 12 into the variation with 60s for same 10 to 12 reps for 4 sets
Next seated PEC Dec flyes
130x16
150x 13
170x10
175x9
Next and finisher was very slight incline (lowest incline notch on bench,one up from flat)
This was DB press with a hammer hold. Pressing from bottom of PECS and up..
80x 12
90x 11
100x8
50s til failure around 25
The pump was brutal,agony.loved it.
Review of gear being run,sides etc
Prop: very smooth with very mild pip for prop. Gorilla nailed the brew with there prop.
Tren: nice and dark with minimal pip as well. The tren I started feeling very soon. From aggression to sleeplessness and mild anxiety. Today was first day it had me covered in sweat.
Starting to tighten up and strength going up while on a diet is a good sign. 
Pros:
Aggression: in gym very aggressive which I love
Strength: going up slowly
Libido: starting to get that savage non stop horny and want to smash like a primal caveman going on.
Cons: sleep blows( going to be adding I.m.l dream n grow in soon)
Aggression: outside of gym. Tolerance for b.s is lower than normal.
Acne: none to speak of.
Cardiorespiratory: breathing a bit heavier than normal.
Checked my B.P last night and it was 124/ 76 which is pretty damn good so happy with that. 
Everything going as planned. No hiccups at all to speak of and diet has been 98℅ to plan. Snuck a couple snickerdoodle complete cookies in during the week.
If there's anything you guys would like to see added to the log please let me know. I won't be posting up much pics til the end. As this is a log and cut contest. Going for some shock value when I end with before and after.  Might be adding in masteron prop as well and some Bayer proviron very soon. Mast will be from guerilla also

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 25, 2017)

Yesterday I did some back. It was kind of a rush session due to had to get my haircut and then get to work on time. My work has been crazy lately. But haven't skipped a beat in the gym. Today I actually had a big meeting with 4 other regional sales directors, my divisional sales director and we all had lunch after our meetings. So I had a meal that wasn't on prep plan. I had a mahi mahi gyro with French fries. It was straight fire, delicious. Besides that been a 100 percent. Back workout went like this
Rack pulls( heavy)
315 X15.
405x10
455x7(straps)
455x6(straps)
Bent over rows over hand grip
225x14
315x11
335x9
355x7
T-bar rows
4 plates x 15
5 x 13
6x 10
Stripset 6plates down to one all til failure
Pullups bw 3 sets of 12
Seated one arm cable rows
80x 12
90x12
100x9
60 burnout set til failure
Good mornings 3 sets of 135 for 15 EA
No cardio

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 28, 2017)

Been trudging along. Was a very tuff work related week. Still hasn't slowed training down. My sleep has been horrendous from the tren. Prince actually hooked me up with some dream n grow which I'll do a little log for too. Let you guys who suffer with Sleep know how it is. This morning Saturday weight in was 221. So just as I assumed this week would be the level off week. Going to adjust diet Tomorrow and meal prep as well.upping cardio time as well to 30 mins. This week's workouts were great. My right hip was real achy after my leg day so I didn't do legs twice this week. Only thing that wasn't according to plan. So in about 2 and a half weeks down close 10 lbs. So things are going well. I will say man. Gorilla has some good tren. This is the Sleep product I'll be trying tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 30, 2017)

Yesterday was high volume leg day . I kept it pretty basic and simple. 5 sets of rear Squats x 25 reps.
Front squats 5 sets of 20
Leg press superset with leg extensions 4 sets @30 reps leg press and 40 reps leg extension. Ended with 3 sets of sissy squat bodyweight til failure for 3 sets and finished with 25 mins cardio(sucked balls after legs)
Today I did back,just got done actually.
Utilized cables and machines today.
Seated one arm cable rows heavy 220,230,240,250 with straps all til failure.
Seated single arm lat pulldowns
4 sets of 12 heavy
Hammer strength T-bar rows
4,5,6 plates for 4 sets til failure
Seated reverse grip rows(hands just inside shoulder width)
Pull ups assisted for high rep burnout's for 3 sets.
That honestly was a great workout. I like switching up to machines and cables every so often for a switch up. Great pump and energy was amazing.
So diet I changed up yesterday while doing meal prep. I cut my carbs on all meals except post to 1 and a quarter cups. Breakfast oats at 1 cup. Meats( pro) remained the same and upped cardio to 3 times a week to 25 mins. In about a 10 days I'll be adding in clen @ 20 to start. 
Starting to look treny. Getting tight and vascular





GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 2, 2017)

Still trucking along here. Yesterday did chest. I just got a new pwo called fanatic shit is phenomenal.dmaa and synephrine blend.
I had heavy chest day yesterday and hit an all time PR on incline. I got 335 for 7 best I've ever done. I was stoked man. I was so in the FUCKING zone last night. It's amazing when sleep,diet and supps are working synergistically together how much of a difference it makes. 
Today I smashed out arms it was basically a 8 to 10 repper day. Supersetting biceps and triceps back and forth. 
The past two days I've started cramping up pretty bad. So going to add more sodium in my diet. Also start taking taurine. My water intake is close to 2 gallons so I know it's not that. Besides that man. Training is going great. I'm sleeping good, energy is high. Libido is through the damn roof. Fucking tren lol! I'm going to try and post up some videos soon. Kick the log up a notch.im going to give it about 3 weeks and get bloods as well. I would sooner but ran into a few financial headaches the past week. I'll be caught up in a few weeks though. Damn IRS!
The I.m.l dream n grow works Awesome guys. Even on the nectar of gods I'm sleeping well

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 3, 2017)

Had to take today off due to an unforeseen problem at work which had me work 15 hrs today.

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 6, 2017)

So did my weigh in yesterday. Down to 216.2 baby from 231. My original plan was this week to add the clen in but it's not needed yet. It would be counter productive at this point. Would lose to fast. I'm actually going to be adding in a refeed after both leg days . Or leg day and back day. At this point I'm not changing anything except that.
Yesterday did back because all squat racks were taken by the jitterbugs.
Besides bent over BB rows and pull ups everything else was machines. Oh wait also did Meadows rows too,my bad.
Workout looked like this.
Pull ups 5 sets
Lat pulldowns wide 5 sets
Single arm pull downs 5 sets each
Bent over rows 5 sets
Seated single arm rows 4 sets
Meadows rows 5 sets
Hyper extension 4 sets

Today I just got back from legs. It was so bad I had to try home in 31 degree weather with my windows all the way down praying I didn't puke.
Squats super set with leg press
For 5 sets. Last set was a dropset squat into dropset leg press.
Squat 335,315,225,135 into leg press 16plates,12,8,4,2,1 fucking death. This was what made feel like puking the rest of the workout but I sucked it up.
Leg extension 4 sets
Smith lunges 4 sets
Standing calve raises 4 sets
Seated calve raises 4 sets
I was completely fucking smoked guys. Picking up some masteron prop soon. Then last month I'll be adding in the Winny. Also upped my GH to 5iu.
I'd keep writing guys but I feel queezy right now . Gotta chill for a bit.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 9, 2017)

Yesterday did arms after work. Was a pretty good workout. No complaints. Had a great pump and good energy levels. I'll post workout further down.
Just started carb cycling yesterday . Starting with a 2 low and 1 high. Today is day two so tomorrow I'll have a good amount of carbs. Tomorrow I'll hit hamstrings and chest,calves. I'm going to do this carb protocol for 2 weeks and week 3 add it to 3 low and one high. Depending on progress or lack of will determine if I'll still be doing Sunday refeed. 
This is one of those things where everything is played by ear. Anytime I'm dieting down. I always have this planned out by the week, training cardio etc.but ultimately some things have to be held off or added in as you see how everything is coming together.
Last thing I want is losing any muscle mass. So sometimes what I say I plan to do,can't always go according to plan.
Anyways here was the arm workout.
Started with standing DB curls(back and forth between palm up curl into hammer) these were 20 reppers which equal 10 reg and 10 hammer.
Triceps
Seated overhead preacher extensions
4 sets
70,80,90,100 high rep
Back to biceps
Preacher DB curls same as above 1 reg curl,1 hammer
4 sets for close to 20 reps each
Heaviest I used was a 45 lb DB.
Triceps
Reverse grip lying skull crusher's (preacher bar)
70,80,90,100
Shooting for 20 EA last set got around 15
One of my favorite tri exercises^^^^^
Back to biceps
Cable straight bar curls superset with cable tri pushdowns
Same as above 4 sets for 20 reps or close too.
Finished with spider curls for 4 sets with a 2 SEC hold at top. For 15 reps.
Last exercise for triceps was seated dips for 3 sets and 15 reps.
Ended with 25 mins cardio stairclimber.
Tried getting a post pic but there was 2 old naked guys hanging out cocks flapping shooting the breeze. So I grabbed my stuff and got the fuck outta there.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 9, 2017)

Also we have like 14 inches of snow right now so hoping things clear up tonight so I can get a chest workout in

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 10, 2017)

Yesterday ended up being a wash. Too much snow to hit the gym. I tried but my rear wheel drive 740i was not having any part of it. Made it a rest day. Today was my high carb day after my last 2 days of low carb. 
The thing I love about diet and nutrition and the human body is how your body reacts. I was on my second meal this morning and about 48 ounces of water in. I'd say about 15 minutes after finishing it my veins just shot out of everywhere. Almost to the point of feeling them pulsing. To me that's such a cool thing how something as simple as carbs can do that.
The leaner I get the more pronounced effect. At the same time the leaner you get,the longer you go low carb ,the flatter you get. It's all part of the process. Personally as a bodybuilder I think mentally that's one of the toughest mindfucks to deal with. Being flat as a pancake for a period of time. You look at yourself and feel small as fuck. Then you start questioning your diet, your training,your coach etc etc. Ultimately it's part of the process and you have to believe that and fight through the mental aspect.
Today I did something a little different while training chest from my Norm.
Chest was incline pyramid up.
135,225,275,315,335 then back down 315,275,225,135 I did this one more time up and down and was completely smoked.had a great pump. I essentially gassed myself to the point where 135 felt like 300. Finished with cardio for 20 mins. 
Of course go figure there is this beautiful girl that works at that gym who decides to come introduce herself to me and ask me my name etc. The tren is in full force,her yoga pants up her butt, titties sneaking out. What a challenge that was. I just recently got married on Halloween and love the hell out my wife and would never do her dirty. She's honestly the coolest chic I've ever met but motherfucker the gods certainly tested me today. 
Recently it's been like now that there's a ring on my finger chics want to try. Before occasionally but nothing like now. Smh. At least I was good and behaved

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 13, 2017)

So I went forward this week and upped the tren to .75cc . That's the only thing I've changed. Still keeping with the carb cycling 2 low and 1 high for now. I'll see where I'm at on Sundays weigh in. Speaking of Sunday I'll be at my favorite gym Bev's Francis getting in a workout and meeting up with my prep coach Juan Morell for the first time to talk things over. Super stoked going there. Always is so motivating being at that gym.
Did back today was an old school hard heavy day
T-bar rows for 5 sets
DB rows for 5 
Dead lifts for 4 
Rack pulls for 4
Pullups for 5 sets
Ended with 25 mins of stair climber.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 14, 2017)

Blasted shoulders out today. Didn't have any Valentine plans the wife has the flu and is essentially bed ridden. So I had a date with the iron.
Shoulders
Lateral raises w bands 4 sets of 15
Military press seated
175 for 15
195 for 12
225 for 9.
225 for 8
Seated DB press w palms facing each other
50,60,70,50,30,20
Upright rows 
95 for 4 sets of 15 or failure 
Rope face pulls 4 sets of 15
Burnout sets(3)
Light 10 lateral raises into 10 front raise into 10 raises across chest. Did this 3 times. The burn was insane. Was another low carb day and I couldn't get a pump for the life of me. It would maybe last one set if lucky.
I finished with 30 mins on treadmill. All stairclimber were taken.
Definitely starting to tighten up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice work Chad, you are shaping up fast.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 15, 2017)

I just wrote up a whole fucking arm workout I did and this thing fucking erased it. Fuck.
I have to say I'm feeling better mentally and physically then I have in along time. I'm also happy I've been able to do this so far with minimal doses of gear. Could be another reason I'm feeling so good. All in all making alot of progress thus far.
Arms
Incline DB curls with fat grips for 10 reps into hammer curls for 10 reps for 4 sets with last 5 reps a 5 second negative ( love these)
Overhead cable curls with small straight bar
4 sets of 15
Machine preacher curls
5 sets of 15 with last 5 a 5 second negative
Overhand straight bar curls for 4 sets of 10
Forearms
DB curls with DB rolling to end of fingers then up 4 sets of 25
Reverse forearm curls for opposite part of forearm 4 sets of 25
Triceps
Incline skull crusher's 4 sets of 15
Tricep pushdowns cable
4 sets of 15 with last set a dropset of 4 
Weighted dips for 4 sets of 10
Close grip bench for 4 sets of 10
Behind head DB tricep extension
4 sets of 15
Elevated diamond push-ups til Failure for 4 sets
Cardio was bike for 25 mins
Was supposed to do legs but I have an extremely tight inner thigh. I have to stretch the shit out of it it's wicked tight.





Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## JR. (Feb 16, 2017)

Getting ready to run the similar goodies myself. I also was cruising at 350 of test also! Its gonna be a good summer. Keep up the detailed log bud, its nice to follow someone else doing something pretty darn close to what I am.. esp the fairly low dose of tren. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 18, 2017)

Today was my day and yesterday I hit legs. It was a high volume , little rest superset session.
Front squat superset rear squat
5 sets of 20
Hack squat superset with leg press
5 sets of 20
Hammies 
Stiff leg deads for 5 sets of 20
Stiff leg good mornings for the same
Finisher was lying Hammie curls lightweight high rep
First 3 sets were for 40 reps
Last was the smoker lightweight
Was going for 100 I got 68 had to stop for around 15 seconds and then finish the rest
No cardio. Tomorrow is Bev's Francis doing back

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## JR. (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome !

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 21, 2017)

Been going hard guys,very fucking hard. Sunday I was at Bev's Francis powerhouse in new York. Hard an epic fucking workout. Did arms and chest and some cardio. Had a quick meet up with Juan. We will be skyping this Friday. Super chill guy and my god big as hell in person. He's in prep himself for the Arnold in around a month. He looks sick. Saw Sadik too he was on the stairclimber on the side of me. I see him alot though in New Haven powerhouse. So that wasn't a huge deal but always cool being by the pros. This week I started 3 low carb and 1 high. I added in the Winny and 20 of clen. Sunday weigh in was 214. Shooting for 14 more lbs by March 17th. I think it can be done. Definitely starting to feel drained and flat from lack of carbs. Getting a little bitchy as well. 
Today I had a 13 hr workday. Still went and did back and cardio when I got home. I didn't log the workout I just went in and got the shit done. I'm visually beginning to look good. Lean,tight and vascular. Sunday when I had high carb I looked pretty gnarly. I'm not even close to arrogant or conceited so I'm not saying that I'm something special. Just meant that awesome look when you fill out and veins come out of everywhere

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 22, 2017)

Diet caught up with me today. 3rd low carb day. I'm cranky and miserable as fuck. Reminding me of prep

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 26, 2017)

This morning weigh in 211.4 so weight is still consistently dropping. It is definitely catching up with me as I posted earlier. Still moving forward though. Today hit legs. Yesterday was my off day. I've been hitting the iron 6 days a week. Cardio has gone up to 5 days at 40 mins. All in all progress is going good,very steady. Still holding a very good amount of size. Haven't had a single issue with the gorilla great besides me wanting to up the tren lol. In all honestly I personally learned something doing this log.
In the past I've always really pushed the limit with high test and fairly high tren. Ultimately feeling the sides really bad. This time I wanted to try it differently.
Having run pretty low does of both, currently 1.5 prop e.o.d and .75 tren e.o.d. I'm making the same or better results at this level and very little sides to speak. If anything I would up the test just a little but not the tren. 
Going forward I certainly won't be running crazy high tren doses just not worth it due to the sides. 
I'm also running the Winny with it starting last week. Not sure I see or feel a difference. Still early though.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## BadGas (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey bro.. been following along. Awesome log.. 

Things look like they're really coming along for ya. 

I was curious about the dream n gro myself.. Sounds like you've had good experience with it. 

And your back is looking jac'd.. Great symmetry.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 26, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Hey bro.. been following along. Awesome log..
> 
> Things look like they're really coming along for ya.
> 
> ...


Ty Brother, honestly the dream n grow has been a game changer for me. I'm sleeping through the night even on tren. Something that will be in my supp arsenal for good.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## BadGas (Feb 26, 2017)

I ran Tren A once.. sides were tuff..esp sleep dep and night sweats.. 

I ran Tren E.. all the same x10, plus over the top, almost uncontrollable irritability. 

The part I couldn't deal with was getting zero sleep.. and when I did fall asleep, waking up to soaking wet sheets and pillow (both sides). 

Sleeping thru the night on Tren, is dream..... But one that just became a reality. I expect we'll hear a lot more about Dream n Grow in the future. 

Esp with spring knocking on the door.. Tren time is coming.. 

Again, great log man.. How long til you add the winny and master prop??



Chad_Frazier said:


> Ty Brother, honestly the dream n grow has been a game changer for me. I'm sleeping through the night even on tren. Something that will be in my supp arsenal for good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 26, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I ran Tren A once.. sides were tuff..esp sleep dep and night sweats..
> 
> I ran Tren E.. all the same x10, plus over the top, almost uncontrollable irritability.
> 
> ...


Winny was added last week. Mast in a week.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2017)

Whaaaaat
You lift bro
Rare here


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 28, 2017)

Another day in the books. I'm really at that point diet wise where I'm fucking spent, cranky and flat as a pancake. I'm definitely getting where I need to be. One of those things where I absolutely hate everything but love the results. Strength is starting to drop as carbs are low as shit. This week starts 4 low 1 high with one refeed at end of week. Looking so forward to that. Just want to fill out a bit . I'm really giving this cut and log all I've got guys for it not being a show prep. I'm honestly not sure if I'm noticing anything from the Winny at 50 I may have to up it. My joints arent even bothering me. Work has been sucking balls dealing with corporate b.s on conference calls for hours and dealing with stupidity on a daily basis with a very short fuse at the moment has been very trying. I know it's the diet and tren still is aggravating as can be. For the next few weeks I wont be posting the weights of my workouts because it's so much superset dropset etc I really don't have the time in the gym to keep track 
Chest 
Incline bench press superset w incline flyes for 5 sets
Flat bench press superset w DB flyes 5 sets
Weighted dips superset with hammer strength incline bench 5 sets
40 mins stairclimber

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## drealdeal (Mar 1, 2017)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Another day in the books. I'm really at that point diet wise where I'm fucking spent, cranky and flat as a pancake. I'm definitely getting where I need to be. One of those things where I absolutely hate everything but love the results. Strength is starting to drop as carbs are low as shit. This week starts 4 low 1 high with one refeed at end of week. Looking so forward to that. Just want to fill out a bit . I'm really giving this cut and log all I've got guys for it not being a show prep. I'm honestly not sure if I'm noticing anything from the Winny at 50 I may have to up it. My joints arent even bothering me. Work has been sucking balls dealing with corporate b.s on conference calls for hours and dealing with stupidity on a daily basis with a very short fuse at the moment has been very trying. I know it's the diet and tren still is aggravating as can be. For the next few weeks I wont be posting the weights of my workouts because it's so much superset dropset etc I really don't have the time in the gym to keep track
> Chest
> Incline bench press superset w incline flyes for 5 sets
> Flat bench press superset w DB flyes 5 sets
> ...


Step back and take a deep breath....If anyone can handle this it's you brother!
Keep moving forward!

ironlion@securenym.net


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 1, 2017)

Officially hit 210 this morning. Just killed my workout. Then did 40 mins cardio. I hate dieting but God I love the vascularity!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 6, 2017)

This morning weighed in at 208.6 so my goal of 200 by the 17th definitely is attainable. Can't wait for vacation cruise it's so close.
Did back today. Workout was on the heavy side
Bent over rows 4 sets of 8 to 10
225,275,315,335
DB rows
4 sets of 8 to 10.
90,110,120,130 w strap
Dead lifts
Same as above sets and reps
315,385,405,455 for 6
Pull ups 5 sets of 12 BW
Cardio stairclimber for 45 minutes





Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 8, 2017)

Weighed in this morning at 206.4 it's coming off . Definitely lethargic and depleted but still training my ass off. I think the hardest part is at work during the day. I'm just completely spent and in a daze.
I did arms yesterday and trained chest today. Tomorrow night is legs. I'm going to stretch very good and start with hammies because I've been having cramping issues with them. Let's see how it goes. Also I'm 4 pins away to finishing my gorilla run aspect of the log. I'll post pics from beginning to end. Just want to say a huge ty to Kong and big Rich

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 8, 2017)

Awesome fricking log as usual chad.  Dieting can be so hard both physically and mentally.  I know the feeling brother.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 8, 2017)

Love this log man. 

Not sure if you're posting same on ASF.. but awfully badass (not to be confused with "badgas") of you to keep such a detailed commitment, here on IMF. 

I love IMF.. and tho I visit ASF.. I'll always feel like IMF is my 1st home.

For whatever reason, IMF is a tuffer nut to crack...

And I like the idea of that.. So when I see you coming here.. religiously.. keeping your log. 

It fires me up.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 8, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Awesome fricking log as usual chad.  Dieting can be so hard both physically and mentally.  I know the feeling brother.


As hard as it can be nothing like the gratification you get when your getting ripped up. Veins coming out of everywhere, striations, muscle definition etc. I absolutely love that. Makes the struggle so worth it. It's funny because like I usually train at a powerhouse gym.so ppl there are used to big guys,gear etc. But I also train at a cardio Express, typical commercial gym. Ppl doing dumb shit, all the guys are like 150 with imaginary lat syndrome. Spending more time talking to girls or on there phone then training. I always for the most stay covered up there. A t-shirt the least. Today I was sweating balls in a hoodie. I had a tank on underneath. When I took the hoodie off the looks were funny to say the least. Definitely alot of dudes were hating.lol shit was kind of cool to be honest. I'm a  very humble guy but gotta admit it felt good.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 8, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Love this log man.
> 
> Not sure if you're posting same on ASF.. but awfully badass (not to be confused with "badgas") of you to keep such a detailed commitment, here on IMF.
> 
> ...


Ty brother I really appreciate that. Yeah I'm keeping the same log over there as well. I wanted to do this over here because this is one of the first forums I started with. I wanted to bring a log over here and help just bringing a little life back over here. I'll definitely be doing something interesting over here very soon,stay tuned.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2017)

Back to waist ratio insane!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 9, 2017)

I did heavy leg press got up to 16 plates did 5 sets in all. Last set drop 16,12,8,4,2
Front squats up to 235 for 4 sets
Smith lunges 4 sets
Leg extension 4 sets.
Stiff leg 4 sets
Hyper extension focus on Hammie 4 sets
Seated leg curl 4 sets
35 mins cardio
I was completely smoked after this. I honestly felt like I was high when I was doing cardio. It was weird,hard to explain. Like an amazing feeling. Felt that way all the way driving home. 

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 13, 2017)

So Friday I fly out to Miami and leave on my cruise Saturday morning. I'll try post occasionally while out there. I'll still be training there's a gym on the cruise ship. Can't wait for some good food . This morning weigh in 202. Getting seriously vascular right now. I love it! Training and diet has been on point. Saturday I had a refeed but I definitely over did it lol. Somehow two days later I was lighter. I went to 5 guys and had 3 bacon doubles and a large fry and came home and had a bowl of potatoe salad. I'm such a fat boy.these pics were no pump just a few extra carbs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 17, 2017)

Just hit Miami this morning guys. Tomorrow I'll be heading out on my cruise for 7 days so I won't be posting due to insane data charges international. I'll be training and still doing cardio daily but I'll also be eating like a king. Going to try and do my best to staying close to maintaining where I'm at now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gotta my Sasquatch belly lol. Definitely alot of definition hiding in there

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 17, 2017)

How am I just seeing this now??

Awesome Chad.

Great work as always.  Will subscribe now.  Better late then never


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 17, 2017)

It's also in I.m a.a.s with a bit more activity brother. Glad you made it Wes.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking awesome chad.  Enjoy that cruise bro!  Where all does the Cruise ship go to and stop at?


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 18, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Looking awesome chad.  Enjoy that cruise bro!  Where all does the Cruise ship go to and stop at?


It's going to Grand Turks Dominican republic Puerto Rico and San Juan

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## BadGas (Mar 18, 2017)

Have a blast brother.. 

Just got caught up on your log.. Damn those veins are looking insane. 

Be safe.



Chad_Frazier said:


> It's going to Grand Turks Dominican republic Puerto Rico and San Juan
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## BeefSorbet (Mar 18, 2017)

Im in. Good luck bro.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 28, 2017)

Made it back at 1 a.m this morning from vacation. Ate like a champ and still trained and hit my cardio on board. Gained 11 lbs but I knew that was going to happen. Still looking good just gotta tighten back up. Training pic from the cruise
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 30, 2017)

So I think I just finished up the last of this log. Did last pin yesterday and trained legs very hard and killed arms tonight.instead of going over the workouts I just want to thank GP for letting me log for them. I honestly didn't have a single issue from start to finish with anything by them. Which is very unusual. There's usually always some sort of something that you end up bitching about. 
Gear is super smooth. Even the prop very little p.i.p.If it wasn't prop I ran I definitely would of pulled blood's. I May grab some sust and pull bloods on that. The tren was typical of what you'd expect from it. The usual sides and the usual results. My end a opinion on the tren acetate is it's right what it should be not overdosed,not underdosed. Granted this is my guestimate without any testing to say different. I mean I've run enough tren to kind of feel it out. I'd say the Winny is average in quality and potency. 
So with my final review in my totally honest,non biased opinion you guys are getting exactly what you pay for. If it says tren 100 you are getting tren 100.
I'll be back here again soon. Like I said I really want to do bloods on the sust on my own accord. 
For any naysayers when I do this. A fellow member will grab it and I will test it, so there can't be any of the "well of course it was good you were logging and they knew you'd pull bloods". That's not disrespect to any member or GP buts it's the absolute best way for no second guesses on anyone's part. 
Want to thank everyone who followed this log . I had a great time with this one. Alot of ppl will say I do these logs for gear but it's not it at all. I do it for you guys. To log open and honestly and not see any fellow member get smoked ordering garbage. As well as for labs. If they are a good lab they deserve the recognition for that. If they suck ass they deserve to get there boots smoked.
I recently was going to do a log for a brand new lab . Wanted to give them the opportunity to prove to myself and you guys that they were legit. Well from the start there communication was terrible. Other loggers missing product, things floating in product etc. I completely put them on blast and pulled out the log( no gear was received beforehand btw). Low and behold they left or got booted. So like I said guys end of the day I just want the best for all my fellow iron brother's. 
Last pump pics tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2017)

Solid review Chad. Looking jacked. Love the singlet 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## vsnoopy619 (Feb 1, 2021)

Gear looks good, thought of ordering from them


----------

